# نظرية عمل محركات اليوم + بعض المعلومات عن الكام شافت



## محمد حسن نصر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

نظرية الأربع مراحل في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي
1 مرحلة الادخال:
وفيها يكون البستم في أعلى نقطه يصل اليها (TDC)وينزل الى أقل نقطه يصل اليها (BDC)مولدا ضغطا سالبا وعند فتح بلف الادخال يدخل الخليط نتيجة الضغط السالب .
2 مرحلة الضغط:
وفيها يكون البستم في أقل نقطه (BDC) ويصعد الى أعلى نقطه (TDC)ضاغطا المزيج .
3 مرحلة الاشعال:
وفيها يكون البستم في أعلى نقطه (TDC)ويتم اشعال المزيج عن طريق البوجي مما ينتج عن نزول البستم بقوة الى أأقل نقطه(BDC).
مرحلة الاخراج :
وفيها يكون البستم في أقل نقطه(BDC) ويتم فتح بلف الاخراج ويصل البستم أعلى نقطه طاردا غازات العادم. 
وتتم الدورة من بدايتها وعلى هذا النطاق 
كل مرحلة من المراحل المذكورة تأخذ نص لفة من الكرنك شافت 
مرحلة لاشعال هي المرحلة الوحيدة التي يتم فيها انتاج الطاقة (القوة)المحركة للجميع المراحل الأخرى 
وهنا تدخل فائدة الفلاي ويل:
وهي عجلة كبيرة ثقيلة تتصل بالكرنك شافت بأحد نهايتيه مباشرة وعند وصول مرحلة الاشعال يتحرك الفلاي ويل ونتيجة لوزنه الثقيل والطاقة التي حركته فيقوم بدوره بتحريك الكرنك شافت للوصول الى المراحل التابعة لعمل المحرك.
فائدة الفلاي ويل الأساسية هي جعل المراحل تمر بسلاسة وبالتالي عمل المحرك يكون سلس لأن المحرك بدون فلاي ويل يكون مضطرب بحيث ان سرعة الكرنك شافت تبطأ بعد مرحلة الاشعال و من ثم يتحرك الكرنك شافت مرة أخرى بقوة بسبب مرحلة الاشعال مما يولد ارتجاجا في المحرك واهدار كبير لقوته.


البلوف وتوقيتها :
البلوف نوعان
1بلف الادخال :ويتم دخول مزيج الهواء والوقود من خلاله 
وهو يفتح قبل وصول المحرك الى أعلى نقطه يصل اليها (BTDC)لتوليد سحب أفضل بكمية مكافئة (vacum)
2 بلف الاخراج : ويتم خروج غازات ونواتج العادم من خلاله 
وهو يظل فاتحا حتى بعد وصول البستم الى أعلى نقطه يصل اليها (ATDC) لاخراج العادم كله

نتيجة لتوالي مرحلتي الاخراج والادخال ونتيجة فتح بلف الهواء قبل أعلى نقطه واغلاق بلف الاخراج بعد أعلى نقطه يتم توليد قوة تسمى باأوفرلاب 

over lap:
يقوم بسحب المزيج الزائد و اخراج غازات العادم و هو يعزز أداء السيارة خاصة عند سرعات دوران المرحك العالية يتم التحكم بالأوفرلاب بكفائة عن طريق الزاوية بين لوبين البلف والهواء(LSA)ولا يمكن تغييره الا بكام شافت مختلف 

التوقيت : 
فتح بلف الادخال واغلاقه =فترة بلف الادخال (intake duration)
فتح بلف الاخراج واغلاقه=فترة بلف الاخراج(exhaust duration)
يتم التحكم بفترة فتح بلف الادخال و اغلاقه وفترة فتح بلف الاخراج واغلاقه عن طريق الدورة (DURATION) كلما مازادت فترة بلف الادخال زادت المده التي تأخذ بلف الادخال في فتح بلف واغلاقه و يحدث كذلك تماما في فترة بلف الاخراج ومدته
يتم قياس الفترات بزاوية الكام شافت 
كلما تم التركيز على دورة بلف الادخال بحيث تكون أكبر من دورة بلف الاخراج زادت القوة المنتجة 
كلما تم التركيز على دورة بلف الاخراج بحيث تكون أكبر أو مساوية لدورة بلف الادخال كلما زادت عملية المحرك وعمره (أفضل للاستخدام اليومي)
المرحكات ذوات السعات الكبيرة وسرعات دوران قليلة الى 6000 دورة في الدقيقة وأقل تستخدم كام الديوراشن فيه يكون عالي لزيادة وقت الفتح وتغذية المحرك بكفائة وتتميز بالعزم العالي ووجود القوة عند الدورات المنخفضة والمتوسطة لسرعة المحرك
المحركات ذوات السعات المنخفضة(كما جرت العادة) وسرعات دوران عالية (9000دورة في الدقيقة وأكثر) تستخدم كام الديوراشن فيه يكون معتدل وقليل نسبيا ويعيبها قلة العزم في الدورات المنخفضة ويميزها القوة العالية في سرعات دوران المحرك العالية
يتم زيادة سرعة دوران لمحرك عن طريق زيادة تحرك البستم بداخل السلندر عن طريق طول الكنكتنج رود ويتم تحديد منطقة القوة وتمركزها عن طريق الكام شافت 
كل كام شافت له سرعة دوران للمحرك يركز أو يكثف القوة فيها 
من أفضل طرق تعزيز أداء المحرك في نظري هي تكثيف القوة في سرعاة دوران المحرك التي تأخذ وقت طويل للحصول على القوة في هذه الفتره وبوقت جيد و يتم ذلك عن طريق تغيير الكام شافت

valve lift رفعة البلف:
ويتم التحكم فيها (عن طريق الكام شافت)في مقدار ارتفاع قمة اللوب(lobe)عن نصف قطر اللوب نفسه وكل مازادت كلما دخلت كمية أكبر من الخليط (بلف الادخال) واخراج كمية عادم أكبر(بلف الاخراج)

عند استخدام كام بديوراشن عالي يجب استخدام رأس محرك ممتاز بحيث انه يسمح للخليط (مداخل الخيط في الرأس) و غازات العادم (مخارج العادم في الرأس) بالدخول والخروج بكفائة تامة
عند اختيار الكام شافت حاول التركيز على معرفة محركك ومعرفة أكثر منطقة في سرعة المحرك تأخذ وقتا طويلا و اختر كام شافت يحقق لك مطبك من ناحية منطقة القوة و اذا كانت سيارتك أوتوماتيك فيجب عليك تغيير التورك كنفيرتر(البطيخة ) لتغيير سرعة الدوران الصغرى (stall) ليواكب الكام 
عند تغيير الكام شافت احرص على تغيير ملحقاته من سست البلوف و البوش رود و الروركات (في محركات الشفر)
لتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى من الكام شافت يجب الحصول على رأس ممتاز
ليكن في حسبانك أنه كل مازودت الديوراشن كل ما صعب الحصول على برمجة للاسفادة القصوى منها

لتكن البرمجة أحد العوامل المحددة في اختيارك للكا م شافت 
عند تغيير الكام شافت يجب تغيير نظام العادم (exhaust system) و تغيير الانتيك والفلتر لتعزيز عمل الكام شافت بكفائة ..




ارجو ان يحوز على ارضاكم ..

منقول


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

كل سنة وانت طيب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي لخدمة المسيرة العلمية.حيدر كرماش الوائلي


----------



## ahmed 3x (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المرابع (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي وعساك ان شاء الله لديك الجديد دائما


----------



## أبوفاس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhhkhalil (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## Engineerbadr (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد منكم


----------



## welz (25 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

